# Is Hans Pegge the #1 breeder in holland?



## Drew Peirce

His results suggest that he is, if you look at his dogs and the dogs they have produced.
But my question is for selena and dick and other dutch members, how is hans percieved over there?


----------



## Tim Martens

i've heard mixed opinions on the pegge lines. certainly good sport producers. i don't think you'll see selena say anything disparaging about pegge out of respect, but i'd take my chances with the rocky/robbie lines over any pegge lines...


----------



## Joel Anderson

No offence but what a stupid question. Why not ask the question in a way that does not sound so confrontational first, and second Pegge is a very well known name but there are many and I mean many GREAT dutch breeders who have through the years produced as many or more titled dogs than he. Now even to ask who is the best breeder is way to narrow minded. What are you looking for????? a sport dog/point dog, a police dog/ a malinois, DS or a cross, papered non papered. I am not Dutch but have visited many KNPV clubs and worked dogs from many differant KNPV lines and they all have thier own good and bad qualities. You may get mad at me for the way I wrote this reply but whatever.. thats life. Think about what you are asking and who you are asking it to and you may understand.. Why would any breeder rip another breeder and first of all if a dutch breeder does not think they are either producing the best dutch dogs or thrying to get there then why would they breed?? I really need to get laid or Everyone on this board is going to hate me.....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I am going for my personal record. Currently, I am closing in on the 16 month mark.

The old record was set during my time in the Corps, when they kept sending me here and there for twenty months.

I have never gotten this close before.   

Besides, everyone knows that the best Mals DO NOT COME FROM HOLLAND.

Top that.


----------



## Tim Martens

i suppose you think those long legged, narrow headed things that france produces are better?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Tim & Joel are right, I´m not gonna burn down Hans Pegge or his dogs.

He produces/likes another kind of dog than we do, and certainly yes, his dogs and their offspring score very good in KNPV trials and keuringen. 

He breeds more/offer more studservice than we do, and with Rudy being in America as a stud is from commercial point of view a great move.
Hans is a bit more commercial than we are, a choice everyone has to make for themselves, and a good salesman.

Usually he breeds mal crosses, his last 2 famous dogs happen to be dutchie crosses (Arras and Rudy).


----------



## Drew Peirce

Thats the exact answer I was looking for, thank you selena.

Have you ever heard of a trainer/breeder named Van Hoof?


----------



## Tim Martens

it will be interesting to see how this litter does: 
www.bloedlijnen.nl/pdfnesten.php?ID=1107 

tommy is the father and the mother is a rudie pegge daughter. so it's both lines coming together. it will be interesting to see how they do...


----------



## Drew Peirce

Nice find there.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Tim Martens said:


> it will be interesting to see how this litter does:
> www.bloedlijnen.nl/pdfnesten.php?ID=1107
> 
> tommy is the father and the mother is a rudie pegge daughter. so it's both lines coming together. it will be interesting to see how they do...


certainly is interesting, will keep an eye on it :wink:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Joel Anderson said:


> I really need to get laid or Everyone on this board is going to hate me.....


Nothing like excessive honesty and/or too much information from Joel and Jeff to start a thread out right! *reaches for popcorn*


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

You go girl!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Nothing like excessive honesty and/or too much information from Joel and Jeff to start a thread out right! *reaches for popcorn*


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

